# FET While breastfeeding



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Hi all, I apologise if this question has been asked 10,000 times before; I just can't find it. 

I am fortunate enough to have a 14 month old from a fresh cycle. She and I both love breastfeeding and even if I tried to stop I think she would find it very traumatic. However I'd like to use our frozen embryos. Our clinic will not do it. I'm willing to take the hit in success rate in order to continue feeding my daughter to natural term. 

Does anyone know of a clini which which do a natural FET while breastfeeding?

Many thanks


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi whirlybird,

Am I right in thinking your clinic won't do it because bf suppresses oestrogen and you need shed loads of it in pregnancy? However if it worked and you got pg your milk would dry up. If you can find a clinic to do it whilst you're still bf then if it works your milk will dry up anyway so maybe wait until you and DD are ready to stop?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

The issues are:

High prolactin hits lining receptivity, and any meds you take can end up in the milk....

So I would cut down bf as much as your lo is comfortable with then get a blood test for PRL and if its normal, use that to convince your clinic that you should be ok for FET.... Even if still bf a  little.

And insist on avoiding down regulation.... It goes in the milk and is v dangerous for lo.

Preferably natural fet, but as long as you are only feeding a bit your lo shouldn't get much progesterone in the milk if you need to use that?


----------



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Hi Miss Owen, thanks for your reply. They said it is because of the raised prolactin levels which can inhibit pregnancy. I think they are completely understandably protecting their success rates. I know my milk may well dry up in pregnancy but I actually think my little one would be quite happy sucking away anyway as it's mostly comfort when she's banged her head, or to call down for sleep etc. When she realised there's no milk there she can make the decision to stop if she wants.  I just don't want to stop without her understanding why. 

Rationally I know I should just wait. But then I start to worry thinking what if she's 3 or 4, then a FET doesn't work and I have to do a fresh cycle etc etc. aaagh!


----------



## Whirlybird (May 8, 2012)

Ah thanks Agate that's helpful. So is it possible for prolactin levels to be close to normal if the little one is not feeding a lot?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you cycling regularily? Is your cycle length the same as pre pregnancy?

My prolactin levels were normal while bf twins who were just under 2 years old, and in fact was lower than when not bf a few years before. My first two fets failed but not I think due to my bf. I was still bf a little -1 min morning and night - at the start of my successful natural fet tho I stopped as soon as I had et.

good luck deciding.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm in the same situation. I'm breastfeeding my 12 month old and wanting to have a FET.

My clinic wanted me "completely dry" for a few cycles before cycling but my periods came back in spite of breastfeeding so I'm ignoring them on that point.

I would only go ahead with a FET while breastfeeding if they'd let me have a natural cycle but they won't.

I'm only feeding my daughter first and last thing and I plan to take it right up to the wire and stop when I start medicating.

I will warn you that if your cycle is a BFN that you might regret your unnecessary haste to cycle while still breastfeeding xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

according to something or other that I read, most women get to a normal PRL after 18m even if their LO is feeding a little bit.  At 12m its a bit hit and miss.    At 7m with one feed, for baby 1, my PRL was high, but after about 14m with baby 2 even though I was feeding quite a lot, my PRL hit normal.... so its partly time and partly how often/how much you feed.


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

Currently breastfeeding my 12 month old and undergoing a full IVF. Periods have been back since June. Prolactin level normal. Still feeding on demand except after sstimms when I avoid bf for 4 hours as from research that's the half life for menopur. I'm on short prococol so no down regg. I did think of being sneaky and not telling the clinic but decided to be honest and upfront. None of the UK clinical would let me cycle so I'm at Serum. 
I've also been on supplements for about 3 months to boost my chances. I'll find out by month end! I'll be honest, I've had a few doubts along the way but I'm committed to it now


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Have a look at https://babydustdiaries.wordpress.com/2010/06/10/breastfeeding-through-fertility-treatments-ivf-and-fet/

I've done 2 FET cycles while feeding and while they didn't work, I don't think the feeding was to blame. My latest fresh cycle, also while feeding, was successful. I found the article above very helpful in making my decision.


----------

